# MAC Adresse des mainboards ändern



## ole88 (9. April 2010)

*MAC Adresse des mainboards ändern*

hi,
ich hab mit smac versucht die mac adresse zu ändern, ging irgendwie nicht, ist es möglich mit ner lan karte die man aufs board steckt die mac adresse zu wechseln?

ich möcht nix illegales machen schon mal soweit.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (9. April 2010)

*AW: MAC Adresse des mainboards ändern*

Anderer Netzwerkadapter = andere MAC-Adresse.... es sei denn du hast nen Hersteller der allen seinen Geräten die gleiche MAC-Adresse gegeben hat.
Also ja sollte so funktionieren


----------



## dot (9. April 2010)

*AW: MAC Adresse des mainboards ändern*

Das Beschriebene funktioniert so nicht? => How to Change or Spoof MAC Address in Windows XP, Vista, Server 2003/2008, Mac OS X, Unix and Linux  My Digital Life


----------



## ole88 (9. April 2010)

*AW: MAC Adresse des mainboards ändern*

also ich hab einmal nen router von der telekom des is ja die ip, und vom mainboard das is die mac, würde ich jetzt über ne lan karte ins netz gehen hätte ich ne andere mac adresse oder?

und öhm um was zu verstehn wär die anleitung in deutsch perfekt mein englisch is bissi eingerostet


----------



## Ryokage (9. April 2010)

*AW: MAC Adresse des mainboards ändern*

Also, was du da mit Router und Ip meinst versteh ich grad nicht, die Ip deines Routers im Internet ist ja allein schon eine andere als die im Netzwerk, aber generell ist es so: jedes Netzwerkgerät hat eine MAC, diese sollte eizigartig sein und dient der Identifikation von Geräten im Netzwerk. Ändern kannst du die MAC nicht wirklich dauerhaft im Gerät, diese ist fest jedem Gerät zugewiesen, aber man kann in Windows einfach einen anderen Wert eintragen, dieser wird dann übermittelt.
(stimmt doch so oder?)


----------



## ole88 (10. April 2010)

*AW: MAC Adresse des mainboards ändern*

also es geht darum es gibtn online game wo ich aus nicht bekannten gründen gebannt bin, (secondlife) damals wurden viele aus unbekannten gründen gebannt auch hauptsächlich deutsche, die machen denn bann über die mac adresse anscheinend mir gehts darum das ganze zu umgehen


----------



## Ryokage (10. April 2010)

*AW: MAC Adresse des mainboards ändern*

Mhmm, Ban über Mac, hab ich noch nie gehört das das geht, gut zu wissen. Also dann denke ich, müsstest du die Mac des Routers ändern, da der ja das Gerät ist, was mit dem I-Net kommuniziert. Ob das allerdings so ohne weiters möglich ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## ole88 (10. April 2010)

*AW: MAC Adresse des mainboards ändern*

hmm deswegen die frage wenn ich mit ner lan karte aufm MB ins internet geh des müsste ja ne andre mac sein als die aufm board


----------



## robbe (10. April 2010)

*AW: MAC Adresse des mainboards ändern*

Das bringt dir doch aber auch nichts, wenn du mithilfe deiner Routermac gesperrt wurdest. Da würde dann bloß nen anderer Router helfen.
Allerdings kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen das man mithilfe der Mac gebannt wird, wenn dann wird der Account gebannt.

Das ändern der MAC an sich ist kinderleicht. Wir haben damals in unserer Informatikerausbildung immer die MACs unserer Notebooks geändert um dort ins Internet zu kommen. Der Schulproxy hatte nen MAC-filter drin. Also hab wir einfach alle die MAC von nem Schulcomputer bei uns eingetragen. Das wir alle dieselbe hatten, hat auch keine Probleme gemacht.


----------



## ole88 (10. April 2010)

*AW: MAC Adresse des mainboards ändern*

der router is auch nich gebannt hab in der zwischenzeit nen andren es geht um die mac des mainboards.

ok ich probier mal die mac vom router zu ändern jetzt müsst ich noch wissen wie ich das bei meinem telekom router mach ich find keinen eintrag das zu ändern


----------



## robbe (10. April 2010)

*AW: MAC Adresse des mainboards ändern*

na wenn du dir sicher bist, das es nicht am Router liegen kann, brauchst du da ja nicht die MAC ändern.

Um die Mac des Mainboards zu ändern, probier mal folgendes:

Netzwerkverbindungen 
> Rechtsklick auf die entsprechende Verbindung und "Eigenschaften" auswählen 
> Im neuen Fenster auf "konfigurieren" klicken 
> Im nächsten Fenster auf "Erweitert" 
> Dann in dieser Liste musst du einen Eintrag markieren der z.B. heißt "Network Adress" oder "Lokal verwaltete MAC" 
> wenn du den Eintrag nicht findest dann probier einfach mal alle durch, auf der rechten Seite müsstest du dann auswählen können: Entweder "Wert", hier dann eine beliebige MAC eintragen oder "nicht vorhanden", da wird dann die Standard MAC verwendet.


----------



## Silvecio (10. April 2010)

*AW: MAC Adresse des mainboards ändern*

Hi,

die MAC-Adresse vom Router zu ändern wird nicht reichen.

Wikipedia:
"Netzwerkgeräte brauchen dann eine MAC-Adresse, wenn sie auf Schicht 2 explizit adressiert werden sollen, um Dienste auf höheren Schichten anzubieten. Leitet das Gerät wie ein Repeater oder Hub die Netzwerkpakete nur weiter, ist es auf der Sicherungsschicht nicht sichtbar und braucht folglich keine MAC-Adresse. Bridges und Switches untersuchen zwar die Pakete der Sicherungsschicht, um das Netzwerk physikalisch in mehrere Kollisionsdomänen aufzuteilen, nehmen aber selbst nicht aktiv an der Kommunikation teil, brauchen also für diese Basisfunktionen ebenfalls keine MAC-Adresse."

Und ob das Ändern der MAC-Adresse beim Empfänger unbemerkt bleibt, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln:

Wer Weiss was

"Einige Hersteller/Treiber lassen das ändern der MAC-Adresse durchaus zu, ich kann mir allerdings nicht allzu viele Fälle vorstellen, wo das sinnvoll sein sollte.
Die MAC-Adresse ist 6 Byte lang, die ersten 3 Byte enthalten einige Flags und die Herstellerkennung, der Rest ist im Prinzip nur eine für den betreffenden Hersteller eindeutige Nummer, dadurch wird sichergestellt, dass es keine zwei Netzwerkkarten mit derselben MAC-Adresse gibt (und selbst wenn, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass diese im selben Netz arbeiten).
Nun aber zum Wichtigsten: solltest Du (warum auch immer) Deine MAC-Adresse per Software ändern, wird das U/L Flag auf 1 gesetzt (bei den werkseitig eingebrannten Adressen ist es immer 0). Daher ist es unmöglich, per Software einer Netzwerkkarte genau die Adresse einer anderen zu geben, sie werden sich immer mindestens im U/L-Bit unterscheiden.
Solltest Du also eine ACL, eine Firewall/Proxy oder einen DHCP-Server überlisten wollen, ist ein MAC-Adresswechsel nicht wirklich das Mittel Deiner Wahl. "

Sobald der Empfäger dasU/L-Bit auswertet, hat sich die ganze Mühe erledigt.

mfg
Silvecio


----------



## ole88 (10. April 2010)

*AW: MAC Adresse des mainboards ändern*

hmm ok ich kann mich etz wieder einlogen das hat geholfen danke robbe


----------

